

The Man Who Defined Deviancy Up - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704823004576192673060882298.html

======
teyc
Timely article. I was reading a National Geographic about taming foxes through
selective breeding, and reflecting on how humans select for good-natured
creatures. Perhaps this is happening with the human race too? Do jails serve
to exclude violent people from the gene pool?

